# Hello from Illinois!



## stablebum (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello, I am a VERY new mantis owner, and I love the tips on this site XD

My hobbies are horseback riding, movies and anything to do with animals!

I'm less than a month from 18 (eeek.), and I could use some help raising my mantis. Thanks and nice to be a new member!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 26, 2007)

Welcome! Where in Illinois are you?


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 26, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Stablebum, I just talked to you on the cricket ticket! Welcome


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey "stablebum"(Sounds bad to call you that), welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome. I am originally from Illinois myself. What part are you from?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## stablebum (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm just 30-ish minutes drive from Chicago. Thanks for the welcomes :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 28, 2007)

dude i used to live 30 minutes away. south side


----------

